# Home Theatre set up software.....



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Could anyone tell me where to get Cara 2.2 computer home theatre set up program, cheap? Or is there another good Home Theatre set up program that I don't know about. Thank you
Kind reguards Alan.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I would consider US$75 relatively cheap for what CARA does. However, I don't use Windows so it's not for me.


----------



## reed.hannebaum (Apr 21, 2006)

I have used the Cara setup program with good results, but there is a learning curve and some work to get it configured for you room and speakers.

Unfortunately, I don't know where you can get it cheaper than $75.


----------



## alan monro (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Josuah and Reed for your infomation.
Kind reguards Alan


----------

